# Painting Spoons - Nickel Surface



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

Despite searches for information, I have yet to find the definitive answer - so I am appealing to the readers and posters in this forum for that definitive answer.

I am trying to paint spoons that have a nickel finish with an airbrush and with a powder paint sprayer. Have yet to find a way to get the paint to really adhere - using the Createx Sealer for primer. The only thing that I did try was to wipe down the part of the spoon that I wanted painted with acetone and ended up with the same results. My searches have yielded ideas to try sanding and even etching. Before I even try this, how do those of you who paint spoons and spinner blades get your best adhesion results. Thanks in advance for your time and consideration for your answers.


----------



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

Being a newcomer to this forum, I was quite impressed with the amount of information available in them. Especially when it came to tackle building and tinkering as I like to call it. Having been bitten by the paint your own lure bug and ran into the problem that I described in the previous post. 69 views of that post and not a single bit of advice. Maybe it's because of the Holiday week?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

All paint should be applied over top a white base coat. To keep the paint from flaking off, try a layer of 2 part epoxy after painting. Brush it on thin and rotate while drying. There are spray on coatings, but none I've tried work nearly as well as epoxy over the long haul. Shoot Many Eyes (Shawn) a PM and he will be able to answer your questions regarding painting and sealing metal spoons.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Like All Eyes said, to really seal the paints to everything specially water base createx paint, 2 part epoxy is your best and cheapest bet. I use urethane paints and clears, same paint the pros use to paint your car. It works great for me. If you have more questions give me a call I will PM you my # Let me know if you get the message.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Lerie 

powder paint sprayer
put the powder paint on and finish baking 325 F,for 20 minutes,every powder paint has defret curing temperature.
check out TJ tackle-powder painting videos.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Powder is the only coating I know that does not usually require a top coat to seal and protect. As Happy Snag said, just bake it and it's good to go. The stuff dries rock hard with a nice high gloss finish.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Powder paint is another way to go. Its all in what you want to use.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I've been useing Dick nite MCU s81 and love the stuff. for spoon's and plastic bait's. Just dip it in and wipe off a little drip on the end and forget about it. Now the stuff is a little tricky to store thou. But I feel it is worth it.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

How are you guys storing your MCU clearcoats? im looking at glisten pc and dick nite s81. Ive heard bloxygen helps but isnt the cure all. Ive seen the tap the can method. Just curious how you guys do it..?


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I use garco MCU and put argon from my tig welder in the jar. 6 months of 
dipping blades and hard baits and no skinning over at all. And it's cheaper than dick nites.

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

